# Nanocraft Boats Nano 13 Wet Test / Review



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Great review!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Really enjoyable read! Looks like a pretty sweet skiff. Curious about the texture below -- do you know the method used to produce it? Is it gelcoat that was rolled once it began to tack up, or maybe an additive or something? I like it.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

bryson said:


> Really enjoyable read! Looks like a pretty sweet skiff. Curious about the texture below -- do you know the method used to produce it? Is it gelcoat that was rolled once it began to tack up, or maybe an additive or something? I like it.


Thanks for the kind words - I don't know, actually. I can reach out to Alain and find out, for sure.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Nice write up. Beyond lusting after a Skate/Nano, are you affiliated with them?


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

So, fully rigged they're around $13,000-$15,000.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

KurtActual said:


> Nice write up. Beyond lusting after a Skate/Nano, are you affiliated with them?


Just an enthusiast and appreciator of fishy skiffs. No affiliation with NanoCraft or any manufacturer.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

bryson said:


> Really enjoyable read! Looks like a pretty sweet skiff. Curious about the texture below -- do you know the method used to produce it? Is it gelcoat that was rolled once it began to tack up, or maybe an additive or something? I like it.


Alain explains the texture as follows:

_*"The interior texture is Line X tinted and shot from a gun. You can adjust the texture some with air pressure. Thinking if it's tough enough for a truck bed, should hold up fine in a nano. Gives a nice nonskid surface a super easy to clean."*_


----------

